# Broadway Limited locos; lots of bang for the buck or just cheap and mediocre?



## Colinkun (Dec 2, 2015)

Still in the research stage of getting into this hobby, so I'm admitting newbie ignorance and a beginner's untrained eye. 

But I came across this loco and it boasts a whole list of features that caught my eye and sounded fun. The option for DC and DCC also seems like a good way to ease into hobby. 

http://www.trainworld.com/manufactu...alco-pa-up-607-paragon2-sound-dc-dcc-n-scale/


So what say ye? Good value for what it provides? Or just a cheap and low quality toy?


Related, anyone have experience with the DCMaster controller that this uses for sound on DC power? Does it work well? Should it be skipped in favor of a full DCC controller instead?


----------



## N-Noob (May 10, 2015)

Before spending money on DC accessories (assuming they can't also be used on DCC), I would encourage you to look into DCC. Far more versatile. Just as an example, locos can go opposite direction on same track at different speeds using DCC. 

That BLI loco looks very nice. I'm still a Noob too, and mostly have relied on The Spookshow site for research. Kato and Atlas seem to be preferred, but I've heard good things about Broadway too.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you haven't purchased anything yet,then I suggest you go DCC right from the start.Considering the extra hardware and work involved in setting up block control on a DC layout,a DCC set isn't so expensive.And DCC is a definite plus too.

I'd further suggest you go with a full featured set (starter set from either Digitrax or NCE) so that you can "fine tune" your DCC locos should you wish/need to.There are cheaper sets that only have very limited programming possibilities.

Decoder equipped locos are meant to be operated on DCC and don't really perform on DC as you have no control on DCC features like lights and sounds nor have any fine tuning possibility.These features are set in the decoder and are automatically operated and you'll need someone with a DCC set to help you,should you wish to adjust sound volumes,lighting effects,etc...

I have a pair of BLI E8/9s and they're fair runners.I haven't "fine tuned" them yet as the layout is not completed,they need to be speed matched and have their sound levels adjusted to my liking.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would echo the foregoing comments and go for DCC from the off, there's just so much more to enjoy and now the cost differential is much reduced. 

I don't know where you get the idea that Broadway Limited stuff is cheap as it ain't. If you want most 'bangs for your buck' I'd suggest you consider Bachmann. Right now they have a line up that can compete with the best and their Sound Value range cant be beat for the price and value.


----------



## Colinkun (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I'm not saying that they are cheap, but considering all the features, bells, and whistles for the loco linked to above, I wondered if it was good value for the money or a whole bunch of mediocre crammed into a low value unit. I have no experience with their trains yet, and was curious, because sometimes lots of features try to mask the fact that it doesn't do anything well.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Just do a Google search on "N scale encyclopedia" and/or "Spookshow".You'll find reviews on most if not all N scale engines past and present,in most cases with pictures.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a pair of their PA diesels and a couple of their HO steamers. They all run great and sound great. The n scale locos take a little bit more power than other locos of similar makes. I assume it's from the extra power draw from the sound. Electro frogs seem to work better with these locos but I have run them on tracks with insulfrogs before and they ran fine. These supposedly won't run on some dc power supplies but I haven't had that problem with the ones I have. However, all of the dc power supplies I have used them with took some work to learn to use. These locos like to take off fast if you don't ease into it and also take a lot of juice to get moving, somewhere close to half of the power. These aren't necessarily issues with the locos especially if you have dcc but should be taken into consideration. These locos look great and run and sound great as a lot of people have said. A note to other dcc equipped locos, the rest of my non sound locos run well on dc. All of the sound equipped ones I have take a lot of juice to take off and take some learning of the throttle to start smoothly.


----------

